# Shout out to Ottawa bands!



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

Is there anyone from Ottawa in a band on this site? I'm in a band called the Sonic Defense. We play about once a month or so, in the indie-rock vein. My favourite bands are Wilco, REM, Radiohead, Stones/Beatles, Hank Williams Sr., and on and on

Here's our myspace:

the sonic defense on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

